# Rotiforms new slanted RS lips on bagged A4



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Article can be found here :

http://www.airsociety.net/2010/12/erics-family-truckstered-a4/

Let the pic do the talking, as for the front going lower, it's a question
Of time, Eric built that air ride in only 3 weeks so for sure still requires tweaking


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

gorgeous car and wheels but I feel like I've seen it somewhere before


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

If the front can match the amount of tuck the rear currently has, perfect! :thumbup: Either way its still killing it


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I f*cking love slant lips


----------



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

bagged_hag said:


> If the front can match the amount of tuck the rear currently has, perfect! :thumbup: Either way its still killing it



Yup, Eric already started working on the frame modif to get the front lower !!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Those aren't Rotiforms new lips, those are OEM BMW 18" RSs that were _refinished _ (and redrilled) by Rotiform.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

love this car.

and eric is a stand-up guy, i owe him quite a bit. :beer:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

-TEXAS2LO- said:


>



*DAMN!!!!!*


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good. opcorn:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Car and wheels look great. I agree though, the rear is just way to low for the front. It looks like the front is lifted compared to the rear.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

to much reverse rake 

space out the rears let it sit in the stretch and it will look much better IMO


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

the car was actually modded in 3 days.......and yes the wheels are OEM BBS 18" RS. no fake slants here


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Jayy said:


> to much reverse rake
> 
> space out the rears let it sit in the stretch and it will look much better IMO


ever get to see the pics when i owned the car? if not find me on facebook and you can see them there, Name is David Rugen. [email protected]

I got pics of how it use to look on there.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Arked5 said:


> ever get to see the pics when i owned the car? if not find me on facebook and you can see them there, Name is David Rugen. [email protected]
> 
> I got pics of how it use to look on there.


I prefer it when you had it :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

its the angle of the body... the lines sit flush, the fronts almost lay (well probably laying as we speak).


----------

